# Casado y Egea dimisión



## Tupper (18 Feb 2022)

Iros a casa.

Estáis perjurdicando gravemente al PP, y lo que es infinitamente peor, habéis hipotecado el futuro de España los próximos 4 años, o más.

No habéis conseguido *NUNCA* ningún voto para el PP, ni habéis gestionado nada de nada.

Cada decisión torpe que tomáis aleja más al PP de la Moncloa, otorga más votos a VOX, y beneficia sobremanera a los socialcomunistas en el poder. Ya basta de tanta torpeza, mediocridad, soberbia y celos.

El PP, España, necesita a un líder - de verdad - como Ayuso.

Fuera los dos. Nadie os va a votar.

*¡DIMISION!*


----------



## #SrLobo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Amraslazar (18 Feb 2022)

Casado, Teodoro, sed fuertes. Tened ánimo y no decaigáis. Seguid así, no cambiéis.

España necesita la destrucción del PP. Casado y Teodoro están haciendo un gran servicio a la Patria. Espero que cuando VOX gobierne les dedique calles y les levante estatuas en cada municipio español de mas de 50.000 habitantes.


----------



## Tupper (18 Feb 2022)

Casado & Egea dimisión 









Ayuso despeja cualquier duda sobre el contrato de su hermano y desmiente la comisión por intermediación


La presidenta lo envía porque la "honorabilidad" de su Gobierno y la suya propia están puestas "en tela de juicio por la dirección nacional" del PP.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

Clamor contra Teodoro García Egea dentro y fuera del PP: "Su cabeza tiene que rodar"


Militantes, diputados, altos cargos, estructuras autonómicas, medios de comunicación y votantes coinciden en que Teodoro García Egea debe dimitir.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

Barones del PP piden la cabeza de Teodoro García Egea por "dinamitar" el partido


Los barones del PP asisten atónitos a la crisis que ha estallado y reclaman responsabilidades al secretario general, Teodoro García Egea.




okdiario.com


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

Los barones reclaman la cabeza de Egea para no forzar un congreso extraordinario


Los barones del PP creen que la celebración de un congreso extraordinario sería la única solución posible si el conflicto entre Pablo Casado e Isabel Díaz




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## nate (19 Feb 2022)

Jojojojoo


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Casado & Egea dimisión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rima con paredón...


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

Los barones del PP secundan a Feijóo y exigen la cabeza de García Egea como "dique de contención"


Los dirigentes regionales del PP se activaron ayer en busca de una solución a la crisis de Pablo Casado e Isabel Díaz Ayuso. Tanto los barones -los que gobiernan- como los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (19 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Casado, Teodoro, sed fuertes. Tened ánimo y no decaigáis. Seguid así, no cambiéis.
> 
> España necesita la destrucción del PP. Casado y Teodoro están haciendo un gran servicio a la Patria. Espero que cuando VOX gobierne les dedique calles y les levante estatuas en cada municipio español de mas de 50.000 habitantes.



Ni agua

Como decia Bilardo :"pisalo"


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

*Esperanza Aguirre está "pensando" si pide dimitir a Casado y pide la cabeza de García Egea: "Todos están del lado de Ayuso"*









Ayuso - Casado, la crisis del PP: noticias del 19 de febrero


Cerdán (PSOE) avisa a Feijóo de que "se cuide de los informes de Génova" El secretario de Organización del PSOE, Santos Cerdán, ha a




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tupper (19 Feb 2022)

*La ex ministra Celia Villalobos arremete contra Pablo Casado y pide su dimisión: “Vete a tu casa, es indigno que seas presidente del PP”*









La ex ministra Celia Villalobos arremete contra Pablo Casado y pide su dimisión: "Vete a tu casa, es indigno que seas presidente del PP"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Feijóo se abre al cese de dimisión de Teodoro García Egea*









Tertulia de Herrero: Feijóo se abre al cese de dimisión de Teodoro García Egea


Luis Herrero analiza junto a Anabel Díez, Marisol Hernández y David Jiménez el clamor contra la gestión del secretario general del PP.




esradio.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Aguirre pide la dimisión de Egea y está “pensando” si también la de Casado *









 Aguirre pide la dimisión de Egea y está "pensando" si también la de Casado







www.eldiario.es


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Casado, Teodoro y Carromero deben ser expulsados de inmediato del PP*









Casado, Teodoro y Carromero deben ser expulsados de inmediato del PP


Casado merece: el desprecio de los ciudadanos, el despido como presidente del PP y el banquillo por esta sarta de injurias y calumnias contra Ayuso.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## todoayen (20 Feb 2022)

Vaya pringaos miserables maricomplejines. Que se pongan el tutú y se apunten a ballet.


----------



## Dmtry (20 Feb 2022)

Casado, SUBNORMAL. La gente quiere sangre.


----------



## Nicors (20 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Casado, Teodoro, sed fuertes. Tened ánimo y no decaigáis. Seguid así, no cambiéis.
> 
> España necesita la destrucción del PP. Casado y Teodoro están haciendo un gran servicio a la Patria. Espero que cuando VOX gobierne les dedique calles y les levante estatuas en cada municipio español de mas de 50.000 habitantes.



Vox por si solo no va a derrotar a Sánchez.


----------



## elnota (20 Feb 2022)

Fracasado al rescate de Sanchinflas, igual que Rajoy cuando se cambió por un bolso y se fue a emborrachar dejándole a huevo la moción de censura.
El PP tiene que tener algo muy oscuro e imperdonable para que Sanchinflas los maneje a su antojo.


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vox por si solo no va a derrotar a Sánchez.



Hace 4 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera ser nada mas que un partido de marginales. 

Hace 2 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera amenazar al PP con el sorpasso.

Veremos el año que viene.


----------



## Nicors (20 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 4 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera ser nada mas que un partido de marginales.
> 
> Hace 2 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera amenazar al PP con el sorpasso.
> 
> Veremos el año que viene.



Cierto pero necesita 176 diputados ...


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Pablo Casado desafía a los barones y rechaza cesar a García Egea: "Va a seguir, confío en él al 100%"*









Pablo Casado desafía a los barones y rechaza cesar a García Egea: "Va a seguir, confío en él al 100%"


El anuncio de que el PP cerrará "satisfactoriamente" el expediente de Isabel Díaz Ayuso, tras la reunión que mantuvo la presidenta madrileña con Pablo Casado en la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## asakopako (20 Feb 2022)

Pperuzos hijos de puta todos


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)

Cobarde y chvlo 
Hoy te lo explicaran en Genova,, Casado!!


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 4 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera ser nada mas que un partido de marginales.
> 
> Hace 2 años nadie pensaba que VOX pudiera amenazar al PP con el sorpasso.
> 
> Veremos el año que viene.



Yo el otro día descorché una botella de cava, quizás me dejé llevar por la euforia de los primeros momentos. Luego medité y empecé a ver objeciones, pero dicen que las primeras impresiones són las correctas y viendo las encuestas....


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)

A ver si el problema es más sencillo y lo que no quieren es gobernar porque les da pereza…


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si el problema es más sencillo y lo que no quieren es gobernar porque les da pereza…



Me recuerda a cuando el presidente de un club reafirma en el cargo al entrenador el Domingo después de perder el décimo partido seguido en casa....y el Lunes lo cesa.


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)

FraCasado: "Va a seguir, confío en él al 100%" ... pues entonces van a pedir la cabeza de Teodorico Y LA TUYA. 

Vaya dos inutiles.


----------



## Lefri (20 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> FraCasado: "Va a seguir, confío en él al 100%" ... pues entonces van a pedir la cabeza de Teodorico Y LA TUYA.
> 
> Vaya dos inutiles.



Exacto. Los dos a la calle


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Las imágenes de la multitud que exige la dimisión de Casado y García Egea*










Las imágenes de la multitud que exige la dimisión de Casado y García Egea


Más de 3.000 simpatizantes de la presidenta madrileña se han concentrado para reclamar la convocatoria de un congreso del partido.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cierto pero necesita 176 diputados ...



Si el pepé desaparece, los tendrá. Rajoy obtuvo 185 en 2011 sin ser nadie que generase ningunas ilusiones ni él ni su partido.


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*Editorial de ABC: "Casado, dimisión obligada hoy mismo".*









Casado, una dimisión obligada


Lo sucedido en la dirección el PP no es un episodio que afecte a Madrid. Es la marca electoral la que irreversiblemente seguirá inutilizada mientras Casado continúe en ella



www.abc.es


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2022)

*"¡Envidioso! ¡Cobarde!": votantes del PP cortan la calle Génova pidiendo la cabeza de Pablo Casado









"¡Envidioso! ¡Cobarde!": votantes del PP cortan la calle Génova pidiendo la cabeza de Pablo Casado


Gritos contra la dirección nacional del PP frente a la sede del partido.




es.noticias.yahoo.com




*


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*Gamarra y Maroto pedirán este lunes a Casado la destitución de Egea para salvar la crisis*









Cuca Gamarra y Javier Maroto pedirán este lunes a Pablo Casado la destitución de Egea para salvar la crisis


Aumentan las voces que exigen a Pablo Casado que destituya a Teodoro García Egea como secretario general para tratar de cerrar la crisis.




okdiario.com


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*Esperanza Aguirre exige dimisiones por el espionaje a Ayuso*
"Este es el mayor lío que ha tenido el Partido Popular desde que yo tengo memoria del partido, que es desde 1983, hace 38 años"









Esperanza Aguirre exige dimisiones por el espionaje a Ayuso - Periodista Digital


Esperanza Aguirre, expresidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid habla alto y claro sobre la crisis instalada en el entorno del Partido Popular. No alberga la menor duda de que tienen que rodar cabezas después del espionaje a Isabel Díaz Ayuso y su entorno personal.




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

Este hombre no se entera


*Casado se atrinchera con sus fieles en Génova tras el clamor que pide su dimisión*









Casado se atrinchera con sus fieles en Génova tras el clamor que pide su dimisión


El líder del PP, que pretende "ganar tiempo" hasta julio, no ha llamado a la dirección al completo del partido ni a sus barones autonómicos.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2022)

No te falta razón.


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

Casado sigue sin enterarse...

*Feijóo a Casado: “Tienes que renunciar ya, la dimisión de Egea es insuficiente”*









Feijóo, a Casado: “Tienes que renunciar ya, la dimisión de Egea es insuficiente”


El presidente del PP intentó convencer al líder gallego de aguantar hasta el congreso de julio a la espera de una posible imputación de Ayuso




elpais.com


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*Los apoyos a Casado se desmoronan: dirigentes territoriales hacen malabares para no respaldarle*









Los apoyos a Casado se desmoronan: dirigentes territoriales hacen malabares para no respaldarle


Miembros de la formación, otrora ‘casadistas’, ahora tratan de marcar distancias. Sólo López Miras muestra un respaldo férreo.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*Presión insoportable para Casado: 'ABC', 'El Mundo' y los digitales de centro derecha piden su dimisión inmediata*









Presión insoportable para Casado: 'ABC', 'El Mundo' y digitales piden que se vaya


Durísimo editorial en ABC, que avisa de "que es el partido el que está en juego".




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*Feijóo, Ayuso y miembros de su propia dirección piden a Casado que dimita *









Feijóo, Ayuso y miembros de su propia dirección piden la dimisión a Casado


Alberto Núñez Feijóo defiende la opción de una gestora para el PP en plena guerra abierta entre Pablo Casado e Isabel Díaz Ayuso




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Chas2 (21 Feb 2022)

A estas horas en Génova 13 llegan informaciones de que se parte el núcleo duro de PPablito Fra-casado: Ana Pastor (la buena), Levy y Dolors Montserrat piden soluciones urgentes. Se unen así al marica gallego, al repartidor de pizzas andaluz sin titulación superior y quién sabe si también a Sancho Panza, ex-alcalde de Almansa y a la sazón líder del maltrecho PP en diferido castellano-manchego


----------



## Chas2 (21 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Iros a casa.
> 
> Estáis perjurdicando gravemente al PP, y lo que es infinitamente peor, habéis hipotecado el futuro de España los próximos 4 años, o más.
> 
> ...



Ojo a una tercera vía, tan propia de los peperos maricomplejines: una gestora dirigida por el abuelete gallego mariquita y con Juanma Telepizza Moreno como tapado.


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

No se da por aludido...

*Casado se aferra al cargo









Casado mide apoyos en la junta directiva nacional para aferrarse al cargo


Pablo Casado se resiste a dimitir pese a la petición expresa de Feijóo y otros barones del partido. El todavía presidente nacional, que sigue manteniendo en




www.vozpopuli.com




*


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*La dirección del PP se rompe, Casado pierde su último refugio*










La dirección del PP se rompe y Casado pierde su último refugio


La diputada nacional por Valencia y presidenta del Comité Electoral Nacional, Belén Hoyo, ha exigido la dimisión de García Egea.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Chas2 (21 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> No de da por aludido...
> 
> *Casado se aferra al cargo
> 
> ...



Pablo se ha casao y Pablo ha fracasao.


----------



## Chas2 (21 Feb 2022)

Acuerdo en Génova 13. Es cuestión de minutos.


----------



## rejon (21 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que Casado podría haber resistido las peticiones de dimisión de sus volantes, de Federico, de El Mundo e incluso del ABC. 

Pero el apoyo de Pedro J es demasiado letal. Casado está acabado.


----------



## Chas2 (21 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que Casado podría haber resistido las peticiones de dimisión de sus volantes, de Federico, de El Mundo e incluso del ABC.
> 
> Pero el apoyo de Pedro J es demasiado letal. Casado está acabado.



Pedro Jota qué personaje más obscuro! Casado prolonga su agonía y el cateto murciano (valga la redundancia) le sigue palmeando, el PP es detritus y no lo digo porque sea de Vox que alomejor lo soy (o no, que diría Cobardiano Rajoy).


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Feb 2022)

fracastrado y el aceitunero a la puta calle, si os vais ahora podeis salvar lo poquisimo que os queda de dignidad


----------



## Tupper (21 Feb 2022)

*«Permanece sordo a lo que le decimos»









Casado se atrinchera con su equipo y el grupo parlamentario rotos


Fuentes del Comité de Dirección aseguran que lo acordado es celebrar una Junta Directiva Nacional para convocar un Congreso




www.abc.es




*


----------



## rejon (22 Feb 2022)

Casado y Egea no dimiten, se agarran al sillón y convocan a la Junta Directiva para la semana que viene, deben pensar que no hay prisa, y que una semanita de relax les viene muy bien, mientras el PP se desintegra. 

Ya no es que no les importe España, es que no les importa ni el PP


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

*El Grupo Parlamentario del PP también abandona a Casado: "No hay marcha atrás, tienen que irse" *
*








El Grupo Parlamentario del PP también abandona a Casado: "No hay marcha atrás, tienen que irse"


A Casado le fallan los apoyos hasta de los que consideraba de su bando. Prácticamente todos los barones le quieren fuera, hasta López Miras.




www.libertaddigital.com




*


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Feb 2022)

Un buen caladero de votos para Bocs.


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

*García Egea se pone bruto: «No dimito porque no me sale de las pelotas»









García Egea se pone bruto: "No dimito porque no me sale de las pelotas" - Periodista Digital


El Comité de dirección de la fecha clave de 21 de febrero de 2022 en el Partido Popular tuvo que ser de lo más intenso. No era para menos. Cortaron al mediodía y siguieron por la tarde. La comida tuvo que ser lo peor. Con las cartas ya puestas sobre la mesa y los primeros […]




www.periodistadigital.com




*


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

*Inminente dimisión de Casado y Egea









Inminente dimisión de Pablo Casado y Teodoro García Egea | Crisis PP


Pablo Casado y Teodoro García Egea se preparan para anunciar una dimisión inminente tras la creciente presión de los barones del PP.




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

*Casado se prepara para anunciar su salida en las próximas horas



https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-casado-prepara-para-anunciar-salida-proximas-horas-202202221557_noticia.htm


*


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

Joder, esto adquiere ya tintes surrealistas. Ni los Hermanos Marx en sus mejores tiempos...

*Casado pide a García Egea que dimita y este se niega









Pablo Casado busca "una salida digna" y convoca un congreso extraordinario


El presidente del PP ha trasladado a sus colaboradores que quiere una "salida digna". Por eso les ha pedido ayuda para sus próximos movimientos. El primero ha sido...




www.elmundo.es




*


----------



## rejon (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Pablo Casado dimite y deja el partido en manos de una gestora



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

*Dimite Egea









Teodoro García Egea dimite como secretario general del PP


Teodoro García Egea dimite como secretario general del Partido Popular. Su marcha era reclamada por los barones.




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Tupper (22 Feb 2022)

Si quieres te hago un croquis Pablo y te lo explico. Igual hasta lo acabas entendiendo.

*Casado, HOY martes 22 febrero a las 15.00 a uno de sus afines: “No sé por qué me tengo que ir. No he hecho nada”*









Casado, a las 15.00 a uno de sus afines: “No sé por qué me tengo que ir. No he hecho nada”


El presidente del PP se resistía esta tarde a dimitir en medio de una fortísima presión para que renuncie. Sí ha cedido, horas más tarde, a la petición para que convoque un congreso extraordinario




elpais.com


----------



## Tupper (24 Feb 2022)

"Altura moral" decia Almeida...

*Casado se inventó otro expediente contra Ayuso para aferrarse al cargo*










Casado se inventó otro expediente contra Ayuso para aferrarse al cargo


En los tres últimos días la atención mediática se ha posado sobre los barones y su opinión casi unánime contra la continuidad de Pablo Casado. Pero quienes de verdad le...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tupper (24 Feb 2022)

Mas altura moral de Pablo Casado...

*El chantaje emocional de Casado a Feijóo: "Pensad en mis hijos y en mi mujer"*









El chantaje emocional de Casado a Feijóo: "Pensad en mis hijos y en mi mujer"


Casado le hizo esta madrugada una jugarreta a Feijóo y el gallego cayó en la trampa. Y Rusia invade Ucrania.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## rejon (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tupper (1 Mar 2022)

*CASADO DIMITE, por fin*









Casado: «Lamento todo lo que he hecho mal, pero no merezco la reacción que he sufrido»


El presidente del PP ha ofrecido su lealtad a Alberto Núñez Feijóo




www.abc.es


----------



## Chas2 (1 Mar 2022)

Pablo se ha casao y Pablo ha fra-casao. Pidió que le dieran una salida digna "por su mujer y sus hijos". Sensu contrario, si no los tuviera, habría que darle una salida indigna.
Desde que fue delegado de clase en los Maristas de Palencia, este chico bienqueda apuntaba alto, pero no tanto. A lo que ha sumado el error de poner de secretario al cateto murciano lanzador de aceitunas; y haber eliminado a una generación de dirigentes pperos y ex-ministros en la cincuentena...y por eso han confluido ahora presidentes regionales y la propia Isa Ayuso. Tregua temporal antes del siguiente capítulo de PASIÓN DE GAVIOTAS.


----------



## Tupper (1 Mar 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Tregua temporal antes del siguiente capítulo de PASIÓN DE GAVIOTAS.



que bueno, te lo tomo prestado.


----------

